# How to code laceration repair of lip



## drhoads (Jul 4, 2012)

Patient has a lower lip 5 cm transverse laceration, 4 cm of which is through and through.  There is a 1 cm inferior extension to the outside of the lip.

Procedure:  The internal mucosa was approximated with 4-0 Vicryl in interrupted fashion and the vermilion border externally was approximated with 4-0 Prolene inferior to the vermilion border and as part of the laceration went through it, 4-0 Vicryl on the superior portions.  Internal 4-0 Vicryls were also placed.

I would greatly apprecitate any help.  Thank you


----------



## syllingk (Jul 5, 2012)

12052


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cpt 40654*

Check CPT 40654

Hope that helps,

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## drhoads (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with Tessa that you'd go in to the 40650 -40654 codes because the repair is going into the vermilion, this is a full thickness repair.


----------



## nlaaron (Sep 27, 2012)

rthames052006 said:


> I agree with Tessa that you'd go in to the 40650 -40654 codes because the repair is going into the vermilion, this is a full thickness repair.



True Blue,
               I enter facility charges for an ED, would you consider repair of the vermillion boder a complex lac repair? Thanks.


----------



## mpkalai@gmail.com (Sep 14, 2018)

*Lower lip border Laceration repair*

If the document mentioned it as lip MARGIN laceration , can we code Vermilion border repair. It was done in urgent care hence can we code 99202 - 57 + vermilion border. Please see my below report and give your valuable suggestions.

Skin: Left Lower Lip is approximately 1.5 cm left laceration noted near the face on the lip margin. No dental
fractures noted. Slight facial laceration less than 0.2 cm noted in the lip.
 The wound inﬁltrated with 1% Xylocaine, the wound edges approximated using 6 nylon.
Good approximation and hemostasis secured.


----------

